# Bandsaw Homemade



## Rail-O-Matic

Hi 

Came across this home made bandsaw mill on the netty, belongs to a guy who lives up in Alaska, check out those trailer wheels and stub axles.


----------



## woodshop

Rail-O-Matic said:


> Hi
> 
> Came across this home made bandsaw mill on the netty, belongs to a guy who lives up in Alaska, check out those trailer wheels and stub axles.


Now THAT looks interesting... wonder how he keeps the blade tracking on those tires. Wonder how inflated they need to be for that to work. Wonder how long the tires last before the blade set starts eating away at the tread, or if that's even a problem. I'd like to see that thing in action.


----------



## oneadam12

how did a real redneck make it that far north?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr

I've seen quite a few built this way. Pretty clever, indeed. A while back I was kicking around the idea of building one for slabbing using 18 wheeler tires just for fun. I think I'll be sticking with the CSM for a while.


----------



## carvinmark

I saw plans for sale somewhere to make one using trailer tires and wheels.
Mark


----------



## scottr

*Simple Saw*



carvinmark said:


> I saw plans for sale somewhere to make one using trailer tires and wheels.
> Mark


 If you google Bill Rakes Simple Saw you'll see more pictures .


----------



## woodshop

cool... thanks scottr, here is one of the sites

http://kruppt.tripod.com/

Whoever made the website could have done without the music, but interesting pics of the mill.


----------



## gunnarfan

I'll have to look into this as well. I've already salvaged the base for it. Now I'm regretting getting rid of some of my solid bike rims.

Oh well scored another partner! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Rail-O-Matic

On closer inspection, it looks like the rubber tyres are solid, like the ones found on some pallet trucks, the mounting of the stub axles would be easy to do, needing only one strong box section or cross member, instead of two like most band mills on the market.
However it works, its really simple and a new way to make something, judging by the members comments, you might have started making something already, I know I have, will keep you posted to what how and why.

Davy.


----------



## oneadam12

wow! who knew. it looks like a doable project from the pictures on the site. wonder about the tires for the drive though. do they hold up?


----------



## scottr

*Tires*



oneadam12 said:


> wow! who knew. it looks like a doable project from the pictures on the site. wonder about the tires for the drive though. do they hold up?


 A neighbor has a Turner Mill with 13" wheels that gives it a 21" diameter wheel . His mill is about four years old with no problems .


----------



## Andy1234

I would think that forklift tires/wheels would work. 

pros: solid rubber tire, different sizes available (12"-24" dia), CHEAP (visit a local scrapyard)

cons: HEAVY

FWIW,

Andy


----------



## Rail-O-Matic

*Making a Home Made Band Mill*

I have found the ideal wheels and tires for the simple band mil, they are two of those space saver wheels from a Saab, nice and narrow with brand new tires fitted, got them from our local breakers yard 20 bucks each.

Got an old lawnmower tractor ride on Honda 13hp engine, good runner for 50 bucks.

Bought new steel for the side rail, 125 x 75 angle, 100 x 50 x 3 box for the frame spacers, 20 x 20 angle for the trolly wheel runners, all for 100 bucks.

I will post some pictures when I have them.

Davy.


----------



## dustytools

Have you got any ideas yet as to how to build the carriage. Tensioner, height adjustment, Etc...?


----------



## Rail-O-Matic

For the tensioner I'm going to use a small hydraulic ram with gauge and screw type piston, similar to the kind found on a set of hydraulic pullers.

For height adjustment I'm going to use new acme rods and nuts linked across with bycicle chain and sprokets.

The saw main frame will be of aluminium, because you can buy it in sizes that will slide inside each other more acurately than steel, I have acsess to a tig welder to weld things up here.

For powering the belt to the band wheel, I'm going to buy one of those industrial centrifugal clutches, that fits straight onto the engine shaft.

For log leveller, I'm going to make a wide V bracket/plate, welded onto the top of a large commercial scissor jack.

For log dogs, a set of expanding jaws closed by another acme thread, fastened to the maim chassis cross member under the log, use acme thread and nut and geared head from scissor jack, make sure of depth of cut, so you do not cut through with band.

For a log turner, use a hand wynch welded to a plate on top of a 2 inch box section, which slots into another box welded to the main chassis, the nylon strap type, place strap under log and around to the other side of the log, knock in a peg, turn wynch and the strap will turn log around and over.

Lets call this the crap heap challenge, to see who can make the cheapest mill here.

Davy.


----------



## woodshop

Rail-O-Matic said:


> I will post some pictures when I have them.
> 
> Davy.


This should be VERY interesting... I am looking forward to seeing what you came up with.


----------



## dustytools

Rail-O-Matic said:


> For the tensioner I'm going to use a small hydraulic ram with gauge and screw type piston, similar to the kind found on a set of hydraulic pullers.
> 
> For height adjustment I'm going to use new acme rods and nuts linked across with bycicle chain and sprokets.
> 
> The saw main frame will be of aluminium, because you can buy it in sizes that will slide inside each other more acurately than steel, I have acsess to a tig welder to weld things up here.
> 
> For powering the belt to the band wheel, I'm going to buy one of those industrial centrifugal clutches, that fits straight onto the engine shaft.
> 
> For log leveller, I'm going to make a wide V bracket/plate, welded onto the top of a large commercial scissor jack.
> 
> For log dogs, a set of expanding jaws closed by another acme thread, fastened to the maim chassis cross member under the log, use acme thread and nut and geared head from scissor jack, make sure of depth of cut, so you do not cut through with band.
> 
> For a log turner, use a hand wynch welded to a plate on top of a 2 inch box section, which slots into another box welded to the main chassis, the nylon strap type, place strap under log and around to the other side of the log, knock in a peg, turn wynch and the strap will turn log around and over.
> 
> Lets call this the crap heap challenge, to see who can make the cheapest mill here.
> 
> Davy.


If you would like go back to an early post of mine called first time milling on homemade carriage and rails (I think thats right) and maybe that will give you an idea or two with the height adjustment. Sounds a lot like the way that I built mine. Only mine was built to carry my alaskan mill. Good luck, I cant wait to see some pictures.


----------



## Rail-O-Matic

Here is the first pictures of my home made bandsaw mill.

The chasis will be made in two 3 meter sections to keep things short and nimble, and both pieces connect via two 25 X 50m tubes, with a 20.00mm bore and 125 X 20 nut and bolt, see picture.

Each section is made up of two side rails consisting of two 125 X 75 X 8 mm angles sections, cost 70 quid for both sections, the cross members are welded in place, so the bottom of the box is level with the bottom of the angle, leaving 25mm gap above the box.

The cross members are 100 X 50 X 3 mm box, of which there are four pieces at 30 inch long, cost 50 quid for all eight pieces, all are welded at 1 meter apart, one at either end and two in the middle, giving a very solid bed, see picture.

The drawbar is a 6 foot length of 60 X 60 box section, which is welded to the end and first cross members, leaving enough length for turning/manouvering, I have used a lockable cast ball hitch unit, cost 25 quid.

Wheels are two Fiat Punto space saver spare wheels, cost 10 quid each from a scrapyard, which are like brand new due to them hardly ever being used.

Axle is a new standard 750 Kg unit, with indespension bushes, and mini type hubs, cost 140 quid.

Jockey wheel cost 27 quid, all this make up the entire chassis platform.


----------



## Rail-O-Matic

showing the chasis, the flat 75mm flat surface of the angle is where a 
20 X 20 X 5 mm angle is welded with the point of the angle facing upwards, this is where the trolley wheels with run upon, more pictures coming soon.

The upright box on the side of the chasis is for the turn over wynch, which I will show soon, the axle is fitted via two 250 X 80 X 8 mm flat plate, which are welded to the side of the main side angle rails.


----------



## Adkpk

Looks like it 'ill steer straight down the road but will it cut? Nice pics, keep 'um coming, rail. opcorn:


----------



## gunnarfan

isn't it great what people came up with using trailer parts... and where its gone from there. i just ran into a briggs 18hp twin. so glad i came to this site instead of taking a loan on a new unit. i'll be sure to load some pics of my progress... when theres progress.

you guys saw the australian guy with the aluminum ladder mill right? like i said 

what people came up with.. and where its gone from there


----------



## Rail-O-Matic

*Homemade bandmill*

Here is a few more photo's of the bit and bobs I have collected for making the homemade bandmill.
The two wheels are off a Fiat Cincento or Cinquecento, the space saving type nice and small with a tyre size of 105/70/14, plus two stub axles to fit them, one hub has the bearings removed and a bush fitted and pinned to secure it for the drive side of things, this is then run throught two plumner type bearing blocks, with a 30.00mm shaft size.

The stubb axle was machined and threaded to take one of the hubs for the free wheeling/tensioning end.
Make sure that the long drive shaft is running straight and true when secured to the drive wheel or the band and wheels will not be co-planner/true to the opposite wheel and tracking will be difficult.

more to come soon.


----------



## gene1605

*bandsaw mill*

Rail i have made many bandsaw mills i may be able to help you.

grampa


----------



## t_andersen

gene1605 said:


> Rail i have made many bandsaw mills i may be able to help you.



Let's get some pics


----------



## tribalwind

I'd LOVE to make a portable bandsaw someday.,ah,baby steps 



Rail-O-Matic said:


> one hub has the bearings removed and a bush fitted and pinned to secure it for the drive side of things, this is then run throught two plumner type bearing blocks, with a 30.00mm shaft size



in that 3rd pic ,is that the plumner block? 
ive been told that we call it a 'pillow block' here though maybe multiple names.. 

i need to get a few for a gouge and chisel sharpening station im building for my woodturning tools. 
here's a pic of the setup i'm duplicating  this thing works GREAT !
multiple sandpaper grits, then 1 or 2 leather strop wheels with rouge, then a buffing wheel for a final mirror finish  kinda got the "scary sharp" method, in the round


----------



## olyman

also bill reeks 7104B us hwy 231 south cromwell,ky sells plans how to make one out of scrap materials----


----------



## woodshop

I'm intrigued by the large woodcarving on the table in the background of the third pic. The little bit of it we can see begs for a full pic.


----------



## tribalwind

woodshop said:


> I'm intrigued by the large woodcarving on the table in the background of the third pic. The little bit of it we can see begs for a full pic.



no real good shots of it but i found glimpses in other pics from teh event. 
which was the annual woodlanders gathering.awesome event. 
www.woodlanders.com 

and here is the artists site who did the carving, www.americanwoodcarving.com his names eric bunn and u can see him in hte pic blow. truly amazing talent! 
i also included a pic of an "ingrown walnut" a local woodturner in that area showed me..kinda an oddity eh? . if interested i'll post pics of his showroom with over 1,000 bowls! 
that dude was crazy witht he bowls, none were highly finished ,and jus faceplated then sanded flat on bottom.but man some were HUGE.


----------



## woodshop

Not trying to de-rail this thread, because I do want to see rail-o-matics bandsaw progress using his hydraulic ram, bicycle chain height adjustment and spare tire tracking system. Keep keeping us up to date on that rail.

But after seeing tribalwinds pic of that carving, had to show my version of when I found a walnut that had fallen (or been placed there by a squirrel) into a crotch in which the tree then grew around, encasing the walnut till it was found. I cut out that little section of the crotch, sanded it down and keep it on a plaque along with other unique pieces of figured or unusual wood.


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS

Have you Made any Progress on this Mill? I'm intrigued .


----------



## roy clarke

Derailed I should think.  No, wrong, look here http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=48520


----------



## Al Smith

Those rubber tired saws have been around for quite a while .I don't really think Bill Rakes invented them though ,although he does have a lot of them he has built , both horizontal and vertical .

The tires are canted so the band blade is forced back into the guides just slightly,to keep it tracking correctly.By the nature of a tire ,the band will naturally seek to run on the highest level,if aligned corretly.Just like a crowned pulley on a flat belt set up.

The mill that I can't seem to find the time to finish will utilize the front end from a Ford Escort,complete with the cv joints.

For what it is worth,I've seen commercialy built pallet resaws that used rubber tires and according to the owner they work exceptionally well to disassemble pallets.

If you "Google" it ,you can find several sites that show rubber tired saws,some from Rakes,some not.


----------

